# 5 cryptids you've never heard of...



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Or maybe you have. Regardless, interesting story.

http://strangeworldofmystery.blogspot.com/2010/01/5-monsters-you-never-heard-of.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We haven't heard of them because Bigfoot and Nessie have better press agents.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I believe that number 5, the Minhocao, was the inspiration for "Tremers"


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

knew them all but the Dingonek, but it sounds a lot like a manticore. And I thought they were based on the Monlgolian death worms, but i could be wrong


----------

